# My apple tree appears to have several problems



## ktlasers (Oct 23, 2012)

Besides the pictures I posted here, there was one I forgot that shows grooves in the trunk that look like some sort of boring insect finds our tree quite comfy.


----------



## Raintree (Oct 24, 2012)

Any herbicide treatments to gravel areas around tree?


----------



## ktlasers (Oct 24, 2012)

Raintree said:


> Any herbicide treatments to gravel areas around tree?



My husband has sprayed Roundup on some weeds (behind my back!), but not for a few months. 

Unrelated, but in case it helps, we have landscape fabric around it, about a foot away on sides.


----------



## ch woodchuck (Oct 24, 2012)

''grooves in the trunk''

lower trunk area,Possible mechanical damage or a canker? Pic #1 is to small for a definate call.May also be an issue.


----------



## ktlasers (Oct 25, 2012)

Del_ said:


> He's been using other herbicides, too, I bet.
> 
> Sure looks like herbicide damage.



He has only used Roundup. I checked with him, and he said its been a year since he used it, and he never went closer than ten feet from the trees.


----------



## ktlasers (Oct 25, 2012)

ch woodchuck said:


> ''grooves in the trunk''
> 
> lower trunk area,Possible mechanical damage or a canker? Pic #1 is to small for a definate call.May also be an issue.



It's definitely not mechanical damage. It looks just like the larvae pictures of boring insects. Also, they're just around one of the grafts.


----------



## ch woodchuck (Oct 26, 2012)

I agree herbicide damage..Over spray or groundwater contamination.The wasps are not an issue.Clean out the grubs with a brush,Since we can't see the ''furrows''Don't know if it's an issue.Tree is decidious and may look better in the spring with new growth.Some gravels are alkaline and may raise the soil PH,making nutrient uptake difficult....Best we can do with what we see.


----------



## Urban Forester (Oct 27, 2012)

I'd like to see a closeup of the lower trunk area on the left side. Possible fusarium canker blockage?


----------



## ktlasers (Oct 27, 2012)

Del_ said:


> RoundUp can damage young tree trunks.



Roundup is EVIL. Still, he's never sprayed near that tree.

What is the timeline on herbicide use? We don't know how the ground might have been treated before our house was built in 2006. (This tree was planted in 2009.) Also, that corner of our yard, about 8-10' from the tree, is always moist from the neighbors' yard.


----------



## ktlasers (Oct 27, 2012)

I pull the weeds.


----------



## ktlasers (Oct 28, 2012)

Del_ said:


> What do you use to fertilize your lawn?
> 
> 
> It seems pretty weed free.
> ...



We are lucky, I guess. We don't use anything. No, I haven't heard of it.


----------



## ktlasers (Oct 28, 2012)

Del_ said:


> I'd bet $50. someone is putting down herbicides near that tree and lawn.
> 
> You're tree is showing classic herbicide damage and it's not coming from your neighbor's yard.



For the sake of argument, let's say nobody is. What are our other options?


----------



## ktlasers (Oct 28, 2012)

Is there anything we can do?


----------



## Raintree (Oct 29, 2012)

Are you spraying any thing on the tree?


----------



## ktlasers (Oct 30, 2012)

Raintree said:


> Are you spraying any thing on the tree?



No.


----------



## ktlasers (Oct 30, 2012)

```

```



Del_ said:


> Did you ever send better photos of the trunk area where the damage is?
> 
> Photos of any other plants in the area?



I'm uploading trunk photos now.

The roses, which are about 8' away, are fine, and the pecan tree, which is about 15' away, is fine.


----------

